

Digital Ocean: Unrecoverable RAID Failure for a hypervisor in SF region - film42

Here's the support ticket that just opened, after receiving $50 in SLA credit.<p>------------------------------------------------------------<p>Unfortunately, our Engineers have reported the hypervisor your droplet was located had encountered unrecoverable RAID Failure. Due to this issue, your droplet and all data contained in it was lost. We have issued a $50.00 SLA Credit to your account with regard to this failure.<p>We are unable to recover the system so if you have any backups or snapshots of that server please create a new virtual server from them.<p>If you have backups of the server, do not destroy the server from your control panel yet as that will also remove the backups associated with it.<p>We are taking this issue very seriously and are in the process of implementing a solution that will eliminate this issue from re-occurring. One of the options includes backing up all VMs on a regular basis.<p>Additionally, DigitalOcean will be building out an analytics and monitoring feature in the coming months to provide you with utilization and failure alerts.<p>Again, we're very sorry and please let us know if there is anything we can do on our end to help your situation and provide a better experience.<p>Thanks, 
Etel
======
beardicus
This happened to me on February 4th of this year. And Etel got to break the
bad news to me as well:

" Unfortunately it looks like the hypervisor that bean is on has failed. We
were working with the datacenter technician and it seems that they had
replaced the wrong drive which has corrupted the RAID volume.

We are unable to recover the system so if you have any backups or snapshots of
that server please create a new virtual server from them. "

Between a signup credit, and my SLA credit from this event, I wont need to pay
them for over a year after my initial signup. Besides this event, I've had no
issues, though I'd think twice now about how/if I store data on the service if
I were doing any real computing with them (as opposed to just noodling
around).

------
orangethirty
Digital Ocean has disappointed me. They are a tick below average. Their
support has been mediocre. The system is broken (tried creating a droplet with
different images, only one worked). And the security is not really that good
either. Been poking around my own droplet and am not happy with how they set
things up. Overall, I'm going to to stick to getting my VPSs from lowendbox.

------
rayj
Welcome to the cloud.

